# First car; Stick or Auto?



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Simply stated; what was the tranny in your first car? Stick or Auto?


----------



## AEB WGN (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

I don't have one yet but auto is sooo freaking boring. Stick for me.


----------



## Trooper of Doom (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (gti14)*

auto is boring and you can't have such a good control of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

Learn to drive stick, and you can drive just about any automobile on the face of the planet.








If you only learn to drive with an automatic, well, you can only drive an automatic.








I'd rather have the capability and experinece of driving so many wonderful cars, new and old, that _only_ come in "stick" ...never mind the extra fun and controllability a "stick" brings to the driving experience.


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

First, current, and all of 'em in the middle too...
I like the fact that my car comes *only* with a stick.


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (gti14)*

First car was an auto. Driving an auto is not boring if you've never driven a stick before.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (dr_spock)*

never liked the feeling of driving a auto...Stick is def. the winner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pat_the_Cat (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Cluemanti)*

Have you ever wondered why VW is probably the only car make in america to sell more stick shifts than autos on mass-market cars (golf, jetta). Around here (I live near Québec city) I would be ready to bet that 80% to 90% of cars are automatic. And VW's are the only ones that we see more with stickshifts.
BTW: I'm stick shift all the way


----------



## Yellow Snow (Mar 20, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Cluemanti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cluemanti* »_never liked the feeling of driving a auto...Stick is def. the winner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eisbaer (Mar 27, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

Learned to drive in a '71 Ford Pinto 4 speed.
My daughter will learn manual transmission in about 7 or 8 years (7 now, 8 March 1st)


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (gti14)*


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Learn to drive stick, and you can drive just about any automobile on the face of the planet.








If you only learn to drive with an automatic, well, you can only drive an automatic.








I'd rather have the capability and experinece of driving so many wonderful cars, new and old, that _only_ come in "stick" ...never mind the extra fun and controllability a "stick" brings to the driving experience.









well put... 
Learn to drive stick first, after that everything else will be easy. No better way to learn than on your own car. But beware, once you learn how to drive stick _well_, you will hate when you are have to drive an auto.


----------



## INSANE808JETTA (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I have learned how to drive stick and can drive stick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif But here in Hawaii, I prefer an "automatic" because of driving conditions (roads, amount of cars, , etc.) and there is really no need for one over here. JMHO http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Now if I lived where I used to in Delaware, where you interstates and stuff, oh heLL yeah, than a stick would be "a must"








BTW: my first truck was a stick!










_Modified by vwvr6n at 8:42 AM 12-18-2003_


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

As far as *boring* factor goes, the driving itself is incredibly boring. Take a walk instead!!


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_As far as *boring* factor goes, the driving itself is incredibly boring. Take a walk instead!!








 what the heck is that supposed to mean














?! i'd rather drive then walk (most of the times








.) as far as i go, auto (in my opinion) sucks. i really like the feeling of having a lot of control over the car. i can't explain it exactly, it just can't be put into words. the bottom line is: manual just has a good (no no great) feeling when driving.


----------



## cseaman (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (gti14)*

I also don't have one, but stick for me!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (gorilla800lbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gorilla800lbs* »_As far as *boring* factor goes, the driving itself is incredibly boring. Take a walk instead!!










I would comment about a jetta driver saying driving is boring... but you know what they say about arguing with a 800 pound gorilla....


----------



## INSANE808JETTA (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_

I would comment about a jetta driver saying driving is boring... but you know what they say about arguing with a 800 pound gorilla....









I drive a Jetta and I _do not think it is BORING_







Of a matter of fact it is darn right pimp







Everybody has their own tastes, I like all Dubs, my favorite is the Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I rate the rest all about the same, but I just like the way the Jetta looks JMO


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (vwvr6n)*

The first car i learned to drive on was AUTO, an 1987 AUDI 90.......








But the day i turned 16 I bought a 1991 GTi *STICK*
And took 5 min learning stick at the used dealership.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Geijn (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

Stick, all the way.. so your friends cannot borrow you car bc they only drive auto..


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Geijn)*

My first car- Oldsmobile, auto of course, the next car My first VW, stick of course....been stick ever since. For 15 years.


----------



## Dubai Vol (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Please stay in your lane, and use your blinkers.

I see you've been to Dubai.....








My wife drives a stick, and if she can do it ANYBODY can. Oops, better go hide the bat, and the frying pan...and the whip


----------



## Charles R (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Dubai Vol)*

My first car was a truck. '77 Chevy fullsize with about 300hp and yes, an automatic transmission.
Now I personally, never got bored holding the thing to the floorboards and roasting the tires to 110mph while sliding backwards though a rain soaked parking lot, one new years eve....








But that's just me.








The rest of my cars have been sticks, just because they've been four bangers.


----------



## DubMaN69 (Jan 11, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Charles R)*

First car was an 84 rabbit GTI 5spd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SteveMKIIDub (Nov 6, 2003)

Stick. We don't own an AUTO in any of our cars. Heck, I took time to figure out auto, I was like WTF is "D"... Im not sooo bright. BUt I like Auto. Sometimes shifting just gets BLAH and with auto it was fun geussing when it would shift. But I think after a week I would miss the 5 speed. Driving the VW is soo muhc more fun then any other car, its like you know exactly where you are in the road.


----------



## redlinin (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Trooper of Doom)*

stick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ADIDAS16vGTI (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (redlinin)*

out of 6 cars I've never owned a auto... 
sometimes when driving friends autos I like them in traffic... but thats about it.
I ususally end up "shifting" them from 1, 2, D
we do C5 corvette re-bodies at work, and probably 80% of the vettes that come in are automatics... WTF?


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (ADIDAS16vGTI)*

i don't like much corvettes over 1966. but really...i don't like them much at ALL! sorry to burst your bubble if ur one of them corvette guys.


_Modified by vwdude53 at 2:27 PM 12-21-2003_


----------



## waffleboy (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (vwdude53)*

I am just getting my second car the 30th of December.....still a stick. I would rather kill myself then going for an automatic! it so much more fun with a stick. My next car is a new Jetta Wolfsburg, sport suspension, sport heated seats 9as I do live in MA), monsoon, CD, sunroof (for the summers) and a spoiler...that is all I need to survive in MA. Ow ye...nice 16" BBS wheels come with...and they are so nice! Wooohooo.







Riding the new year in my new car.








But of all you in this chat.....go stick all the time!!! Automatic is just being lazy and find it unsafe especially when you use the cruise! Happy new year all and be responsible


----------



## Pat_the_Cat (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (ADIDAS16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ADIDAS16vGTI* »_we do C5 corvette re-bodies at work, and probably 80% of the vettes that come in are automatics... WTF?

















Unbelievable, huh? I can remember walking in a shopping center parking lot last summer. And all the "special" cars I saw were auto:
-Mustang
-Mustang convertible
-Camaro
-350Z
-and of course a Corvette.
Can I say I find it pathetic?


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pat_the_Cat)*

My first was a pre owned 1992 5 spd manual Miata.


----------



## RyanDice (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

I learned to drive stick when I was learning to drive to be able to pass the drivers test. My first car, which was a hand me down was an automatic. First car I purchased myself was a stick for sure.


----------



## gtigirl337 (May 17, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

All of my cars have been stick.


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pat_the_Cat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat_the_Cat* »_

Can I say I find it pathetic?
 yes u can, because it is







! cars like that should mostly all be standard (if it was my choice, i'd make sure there will never be a automatic in a mustang, camaro, etc.)


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (ADIDAS16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ADIDAS16vGTI* »_
I ususally end up "shifting" them from 1, 2, D


You too?







Although its only on rentals... I try not to drive friends cars.. they may ask to borrow mine....


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I was a late bloomer and didnt drive stick till my car in 98. My first car was a 92 Maxima and yes an automatic. I learned to drive stick on my car, NEW from the stealership in their parkinglot. John my sales guy got in the car, showed me the radio and such and I booted his ass so I could go figure it out in the parkinglot. From there I drove to downtown Newark in rush hour traffic during a torrential downpour to show my girl my new car.







It was the most and least amount of fun I've ever had in one days driving of my car.


----------



## Jetta2NR (May 6, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (FroOch)*

yo frooch is THE VAN a stick or auto. ?? 

any way my 1st car is a stick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Jetta2NR)*

The Van is Automatic, Systematic... HYYYYYDRROOOMatic.... Besides she's my 4th car.









Erik: are you old enough to even get that? I get IM's from some of you guys that have no idea what my jokes are in reference too.


































_Modified by FroOch at 2:55 PM 12-27-2003_


----------



## hoorado (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (dr_spock)*

'95 5 spd golf gl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (GTIce)*

I learned to drive on a 1979 VW Transporter, Stick. And for anyone who has not had the pleasure of driving one of those, just think of shifting as moving a stick in a bucket of water, only not as defined














If I can learn on that ANYONE can do it, not to mention the fact that the pattern is like a H, that is tipped out at the bottom towards the right, making 3-2 downshifts fun and with the reverse lockout being right near 2, AWESOME. My dad had to drive it home from WV as I was only 15 when I bought it and he ground a pound off the gears the first time. i , being 15, had to show him how to do it right in that slush box. Ever since then, standards, with the only exception being the delivery/winter beaters I have had, and if i could have bought an 89 Buick Century Wagon in a standard, i would have







It makes me shake my head when I see an old guy going through a mid life crisis in a Vette and hearing it slide through the gears







Standard should be the only choice


_Modified by DubinBuffalo at 5:56 AM 12-30-2003_


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (DubinBuffalo)*

stick...all the cars in my family are stick. you really learn how to drive with a stick. not the gas/brake world of the automatic driver. and i actually find a stick much better in traffic - i hate having to keep my foot on the brake pedal at all times to keep the car from moving forward http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

I originally learned to drive with an Automatic transmission but if I had to do it all over again, I would have learned on manual first. I didn't really drive "stick" until my first Beetle, a 1969 model. I bought the car and learned to drive it out of necessity. How else was I going to get it home?







I'll never forget that day!
From the books I've read, it seems as if cars with manual transmissions are more popular in Europe too. I definitely agree with some of the others here. Stick is better! You can drive almost anything if you know stick. I'm not really a lead foot, but I still think that the driving experience is more fun unless you are in a 2 hour traffic jam with stop and go traffic. That can be tiring! That is where Automatic transmissions have an advantage.


----------



## Strictly Quickly (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

yes i would get only a Manual Transmision.


----------



## Harrison. (May 27, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

I learned to drive in an auto...but my first car was a stick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd say start off with an auto actually....that way you'll get used to driving. Then you can work your way up to a stick, you gotta learn to use everything at once


----------



## Bex (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (IntrstlarOvrdrve)*

first car - 84 toyota camry 5 speed
second car - 93 VW Golf 5 speed
third car - 03 mazda P5 5 speed
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amenoveedubus (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

learned driving in an automatic, but quickly changed to manual, and haven't had any regrets since. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## borapassion (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Amenoveedubus)*

Yeah i learned in an auto first as well. Growing up, my family always had mercedes and thats what i learned to drive. Manual is so more rewarding of a drive and i laugh at my friends sometimes (WRX Owners) because they have auto's and theyre only reason is "I just want to be different". Which is funny everyone and theyre mother drives an automatic, so in truth, theyre just being like everyone else.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

First car: 1970 VW Beetle 4-speed stick (purchased used in Dec 1973 for $1,100).
Latest car: 2001.5 VW Passat (auto)


----------



## noodle32 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

Anybody can put their foot on the gas pedal - but driving a stick is like becoming a part of the car - really, truly having absolute power over such a powerful machine - that's what I don't get about some of these cars that they're making - I mean it could have a thousand horses and all the torque your body can handle - but if there's some factory made computer that controls all that Torque and HP - what's the fun in driving a car? I'm serious when I say (cause I've driven both) if you haven't learned how to drive a stick yet - try it - believe me unless you're negative about having to drive a stick in general - you'll love it - took me maybe 10 minutes to learn - downshifting and upshifting - accelerating and clutching - it's such a blast - and it just gets better with bolt-on's and upgrades - or just buying a faster car - the desire grows on ya it's just so overwhelming - at least to me - it's even more incredible when the engineering is and handling compliment one another - it's a passion all its own - any gearhead or car lover out there knows what I'm talkin about







So yeah - it always has been and always will be stick for me!


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (noodle32)*

When you guys talk about driving stick you should also mention if you can drive OLD stick. I've driven my buddies 4sp 76 Camaro a and if you think driving a VW is driving a stick you have no clue what you're talking about. Its one thing to be able to drive our cars but its a whole other ball game messing with muscle cars.


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (FroOch)*

My first car was auto....never again!










_Modified by GLIguy at 8:50 AM 1-9-2004_


----------



## acvwJosh (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

auto. wasn't until I got a car that was stick that I learned.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (acvwJosh)*

53 Chev Belair 4dr, straight six, manual three speed column shift aka 3 on the tree, shaved, dropped. Not very sporting H. Talk about a long throw.
The best auto I've had was a 2sp. aluminum block Powerglide with a shift kit. 60 mph in first easy. I swapped the a drivetrian out of a 57 corvette in to a 46 Chev pickup.


----------



## astacy (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (The Pit)*

Learned on a Pinto wagon 4 speed.
My first: '66 Beetle 4 speed. Had to hold it into 2nd gear.
Four of the five other cars I've owned have been sticks.
The exception: 1980 4-door VW Rabbit with automatic.


----------



## Cal9000 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (astacy)*

most cars over here in europe are manual, can't understand the fasination with autos, bloody rubbish, might as well get the bus.
the only people who drive autos here tend to be quite old, or disabled


----------



## HoopRide2000 (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Cal9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cal9000* »_most cars over here in europe are manual, can't understand the fasination with autos, bloody rubbish, might as well get the bus.
the only people who drive autos here tend to be quite old, or disabled









or lazy like most americans. I learned on a 1985 Golf. I have always owned a stick and everyone in my family drives a stick(even my mom and my bros girlfriend







). I learned to drive a stick and behind the wheel driving school was easy so easy in fact that I nearly failed when I didnt come to a complete stop at a stop sign







. I was so used to driving that I totally forgot I was in a student driver car.


----------



## GTI 8v (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (HoopRide2000)*

Only thing a auto is good for is the driving test







I find that when i drive auto i get into troble,my only speeding ticket was in my dad lumina(auto),almost crashed my mom's jeep,its auto....but my rocco and gti i had no problems....Crashing the rocco at 85mph doesn't count My girlfriend is blonde and drives stick,why can't you


----------



## susieb (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

driving an automatic is for pansies! besides everyone should know how to drive a manual, its just common sense!


----------



## sevnseat (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (FroOch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FroOch* »_When you guys talk about driving stick you should also mention if you can drive OLD stick. I've driven my buddies 4sp 76 Camaro a and if you think driving a VW is driving a stick you have no clue what you're talking about. Its one thing to be able to drive our cars but its a whole other ball game messing with muscle cars.









First you called a 76 a musclecar







J/K
I know what you're talkin about tho. "Pardon me while I drop this cinderblock on the clutch pedal." "1-2-3-4...um wait a minute here"


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (sevnseat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sevnseat* »_
First you called a 76 a musclecar







J/K
I know what you're talkin about tho. "Pardon me while I drop this cinderblock on the clutch pedal." "1-2-3-4...um wait a minute here"

And I stand by it... this is no Gas Crisis car buy anyones imagination.
















Right now the owner is out at Wyotech for a year and when it comes back its going to be sick. Right now its basically as you see it plus a 4 inch cowl hood. Under that there is a 350 Vette Block with Angle Heads, forged pistons, Aluminum Pullies, Hooker Headers, and a Carburator that could feed a small army. Oh yeah and Lotsa Chrome.

















_Modified by FroOch at 2:49 PM 1-10-2004_


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

I miss my 3SGTE 88' Celica ST Coupe....(and no, only the all-trac hatchback had the 3sgte!).


----------



## sevnseat (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (FroOch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FroOch* »_
And I stand by it... this is no Gas Crisis car buy anyones imagination.
















Right now the owner is out at Wyotech for a year and when it comes back its going to be sick. Right now its basically as you see it plus a 4 inch cowl hood. Under that there is a 350 Vette Block with Angle Heads, forged pistons, Aluminum Pullies, Hooker Headers, and a Carburator that could feed a small army. Oh yeah and Lotsa Chrome.
















_Modified by FroOch at 2:49 PM 1-10-2004_


MMMMMMMMM......Chrome. I love chrome....


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (FroOch)*

I learned to drive on a '58 Chevy Apache, *3 speed on the tree!* 200,000 miles on the odo and all original (which includes clutch and drum brakes)
my Dad says "If you can drive that, your set for life" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate driving auto's, I keep trying to clutch and shift, and it never works very well!! LOL


----------



## FroOch (May 26, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Impact_Wrench)*

lol.. thats the same car my Mother learned to drive on. From what I understand it's a bear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

learned on auto my own first car was a stick


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (my 2.0 rocket)*

I might of missed it but
*You can't push start a auto* 
Stick all the way
auto makes me feel like going to sleep while driving
maybe thats why so many fall asleep at the wheel


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (v b chil-n)*

I learned on my parents auto suburban, passed the drive test, and got me a 59 Studebaker Pickup. Its a 59 with a 289 Packard V8, 3 ON DA TREE! By the way, it has only 80000 miles!


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

My first four cars were Fords, and they were all automatic. My next car was a Fiat. It was a stick. After the Fiat, I have only owned VWs. All have been stick except the EuroVan (T5). I was told they were all autos in the states. I found out later there were indeed US EuroVans with a 5-speed in 1993, but that was after we bought our Westy. To my knowledge, all of my wife's cars pre-me were stick. Her RX-7 certainly was. That was sold to make way for a Vanagon, so she's been a Dubber since as well.


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (gti14)*

Start out right with a stick, if you start with an auto you may never escape :-(
Learned on a 1982 Golf 1100 can'tremember if it was 4 or 5, I only drove it 22 hours, 2 hours in my mothers 5 speed Audi 80 GL
1979 Audi 100 Avant GL5S 5 speedwith 2144cc 5 cylinder
1983 VW Passat 1.8 GLS 5 speedwith the 1781cc 4 cylinder
1982 VW Passat GL5S 5 speed with 1921cc 5 cylinder
1985 Audi 90CD 5 speed with 1995cc 5 cylinder
1991 Nissan Pirmera GSX2.0 5 speed
1997 Ford Taurus 3.0GL Auto (I wish I had burned it!)
2003 Passat GLS 5speed Wagon 2.8v6 (18k since August)


_Modified by Geordie at 4:30 PM 1-15-2004_


----------



## TravisHasA VR6 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Geordie)*

holier than thou attitude here makes me sick. this is the reason why I've been coming less and less http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (TravisHasA VR6)*

If you are referring to this topic, I wouldn't stress so much over it. Some people are just passionate about driving a car with manual transmission. I would agree that it is much more fun. However, my current car is automatic and there are some advantages there as well. Like not having to play with a clutch in heavy rush hour traffic. That can be tiring and tedious. I've experienced both.
I really don't pay too much attention when someone says,"Automatics are for pansies.". I know it's not true. My VW is a blast to drive no matter what transmission it has. I'm just happy to see people get a rise over VW, which I think is the greatest auto manufacturer.
So don't be a stranger, OK? It's cool!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SciroccoSteve (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (dr_spock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dr_spock* »_First car was an auto. Driving an auto is not boring if you've never driven a stick before. 

Drive a stick and you'll never go back!


----------



## dubdubgirl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

1st car, owned by my dad, Ford Escort stick.
Hated it.
2nd car, owned by my parents, given to me, Chevy Cavalier, auto.
Loved it. It got smashed.
3rd car, bought off ebay, returned cuz it was in worse condition than the guy said on the ad, 86 Cabrio, red, white top, stick.
4th car, bought by my ex, bought by me, Chevy Malibu, auto.
Hated it, just sold it.
5th car, bought by me, for me, 2000 GTi, auto.
Lovin it.
If I LIKED driving a stick, which I CAN do....I'd have gotten a stick. Plus, this car was such a good deal, I couldn't pass it up. And it's a turbo....so it's nice and fast.










_Modified by dubdubgirl at 7:14 PM 1-20-2004_


----------



## MONITOR (Jan 23, 2004)

Stick.


----------



## INSANE808JETTA (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: (MONITOR)*

Well I have decided to keep my 2.0L, so automatic it will stay







Plus I live in Hawaii, so really no need for a stick over here.


----------



## CPISH (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwvr6n)*

I learned to drive on a manual vw fox! imo stick is better, automatic is so boring, you definitely have more control over the car with manual.


----------



## tlong (Jan 1, 2003)

I have an auto because that's what was given to me and I have no money. I would get a stick if I could... However, I don't get bored driving my VW...


----------



## dubtuner95 (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

My dad taught me how to drive stick before auto. With stick tou have complete control of the car. Plus, it keeps me from falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## blkhothatch (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (dubtuner95)*

Mine was an auto. A 92 passat GL 16v to be exact. Slow and boring. After that every car I buy must be a manual. Except for my jetta, that's getting a manual conversion as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## ICEY DUB 03 (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (blkhothatch)*

1997 monte carlo LS. 3.1 liter v6, About 140 tire burning horses at the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Screech (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (ICEY DUB 03)*

Mercury Topaz LX Auto trans here. Boring as hell, also a pain in the ass when she started failing: No clutch to keep her from stalling.
Well shes's sold now and I came back to the good path. No auto, nor tiptronic, but stick shift all the way.
Never again will I have an auto trans (except if it's an electronic sequential) with paddles behind the steereng wheel








By the way I learnt in what I believe was a '94 bug. Great car!


_Modified by Screech at 11:55 PM 2-6-2004_


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Screech)*

I agree with most people that cars with manual transmission are more fun to drive than those with automatic. However, having a car without a clutch pedal does have it's advantages. Two days ago I slipped on some ice and sprained my left ankle. If I had a car with stick it would have been very painful if not impossible to drive my car. Also, I've mentioned that when I lived in California I had to deal with some terrible traffic jams. Working the clutch in stop-and-go traffic can be exhausting. I feel that my 2001 New Beetle is a blast to drive even with automatic. I respect everyone's opinion on this subject. We all have our preferences. But automatic VW's are not that bad!


----------



## insanejanevw (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (vwheimlich2001)*

this whole duscussion depends on whether you live in a city or not. you have to be







to drive a stick in a major city like NYC or Los Angeles. thats from experience...


----------



## 86maz6 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (insanejanevw)*

well as we say in my family you have to have a set to drive stick and well I have a pair so my first, and only car is stick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoThanks (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

my 1st post... of a stick


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (86maz6)*

What does driving a car with manual transmission have anything to do masculinity, or as you put it "having a set". That's the same kind of mentallity that causes some insecure males to think that the New Beetle is a "chick car". I love stick. But there are instances where having automatic is beneficial. You may or may not have bumper to bumper traffic in New Mexico, but in the big cities like NYC and LA it can be quite different. And I've had a worn out clutch foot to prove it.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (vwheimlich2001)*

My 1st car was an 88' Jetta GL auto http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , smashed... Shortly there after i bought an audi 4000 and began working for a vw garage and learned to drive a manual on a 79 Caddy diesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , Picked that up in a hot minute and am now in search of a 4 speed diesel rabbit.








Joel


----------



## BlindingWhiteGLI (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

Auto's are for people who can't drive.


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (BlindingWhiteGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlindingWhiteGLI* »_Auto's are for people who can't drive.









I've driven cars with sick and cars with automatic. Right now the car I own a car with automatic. I know that I still drive either, so your generalization is incorrect.


----------



## Gasketgirl (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

LOVE to control my destiny...and the speed at which I get there!


----------



## IDrvVW (Jun 5, 2003)

Auto


----------



## TrueDubFan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

1994 chrysler concorder v 6
then a 1998 dodge neon dohc 2.0 both of those were auto

now a 1997 jetta glx stick lol


----------



## VR6boi65 (Jan 29, 2004)

.......Current car is a '95 Passat VR6 with the "slaughter-matic"...but with the VR6, theres enough power to compensate. But still want my stick (R.I.P. '84 Corolla Twin Cam SR5, 278k miles) back. But the city guys are right, city clutching can be fun in those quick (depending on the car) lane changes, but a reel PITA other times...


----------



## MattMarchand (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (DubinBuffalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubinBuffalo* »_I learned to drive on a 1979 VW Transporter, Stick. And for anyone who has not had the pleasure of driving one of those, just think of shifting as moving a stick in a bucket of water, only not as defined














If I can learn on that ANYONE can do it, not to mention the fact that the pattern is like a H, that is tipped out at the bottom towards the right, making 3-2 downshifts fun and with the reverse lockout being right near 2, AWESOME. 



You think thats bad?
Try leanring on a 1984 Bombardier (read VW) Iltis, that has been used to teach student drivers (read people who cant driver standard) for 19 years with, what felt like, the original clutch. 4 speed and low gear for off road. How entertaining. Luckilly, I had a little bit of experience with my Dads on Elantra, so I knew the theory behind it.


----------



## Ben Quilter (Oct 2, 2003)

1st car: 1980 MB 300D auto
2nd (and current) car: 1999 Golf TDi stick
I have no problem driving either. (unfortuatly, i drive neither at the moment, something with me getting a ticket around christmas time {it got thrown out} when in august i had rear ended an '88 caddy in a loaner 20th Aniversary.)
though driving the auto is preferencial in some cases, say, eating some wendy's, while changing CD's, holding onto a snowcone. can't really do that in a stick.
unfortunaly, this has sort of carried over into my stick driving. i'll try to do too much while driving, and i've had some close calls. but then, maybe i'm just not a good driver, as i've had similar close calls in an auto.
overall, i don't really think it matters. get what you want. there are plenty of -for lack of a better word- stupid people who drive autos becuase its so easy, and they're not ones to handle something like a stick. (i realise that was judemental, and playing to a stereotype, but i think it has some validity). -???
sticks are definatly a pain in traffic.
but not so bad. espcially since my car's a diesel with plenty of low end torque, and i can just ease off the clutch to get it moving, and it won't stall out.
i'm not sure how well i'd drive a gas stick.


_Modified by Ben Quilter at 11:36 PM 2-14-2004_


----------



## Passat_Convert (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

Stick - 5 speed, nothing sqeals like a 'lil 2 door stick...
Just wish it woulda been a Dubya!


----------



## Snooters (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

my first car was a 95 saturn. if it wasn't for the stick shift i wouldn't have been able to go the speed limit on a 5%+ grade on the 405 freeway. 
all my cars are stick, but when you drive an auto rental car or something, you can appreciate it in traffic but still not worth it to me


----------



## marcoze (Jan 30, 2004)

First car (that i bought and own) 84 GTI, Stick.
Never drove a stick before this car, Learned in about 30 seconds. Much more fun then Auto, BUT......around here (Hills out the ass) autos are slightly less irritating


----------



## rideon1111 (Sep 7, 2003)

Never wanted an automatic...been driving stick since 14!


----------



## PhatVDUB (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (SciroccoSteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SciroccoSteve* »_
Drive a stick and you'll never go back!








Tell me about it!! My first car was a VR and it was a stick and when i bought it i didnt even know how to drive it! I learned real quick needless to say but i dont want to drive anything else btu a stick. It is too much fun and it feels better, you are part of the car.
Rocco


----------



## marcoze (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (rideon1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rideon1111* »_Never wanted an automatic...been driving stick since 14!

Hey man you sound like the same boat i came off of. Ive been driving (With permission from mom) sincs i was 12. was it with permission?


----------



## vwheimlich2001 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (marcoze)*

Let's throw another option in the mix. VW's tiptronic tansmission. The best of both worlds.


----------



## scubasteeves (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vwheimlich2001)*

driving a standard makes a better driver out of you...
however, i learned on autos, and owned one (89 acura legend).
i learned stick about 6-7 months ago on a focus SVT, and i LOVE it, so now i'm in the market for a jetta, 5-speed, 1.8T or VR6.. still haven't decided..


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (scubasteeves)*

First car was a stick, had to take my driving test in one, after that I just never gave it up.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

when you decide you want to drag race, get an auto. Auto's are faster from a dig, always. oh yeah, they can also be more fun in heavy traffic. Unless clutching in an out is your idea of fun








i've got both and must say auto is a blast when you got a massive stall 'verter and rwd


----------



## DaveHertle (Apr 17, 1999)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (Pennywise)*

1st car - 1965 Beetle sedan 1200cc?
I bought it 2 yrs old while in flight school in Texas. Drove it to Alabama for the rest of Flight school.
Drove home from Alabama upon graduation with my Mom who flew out to put bars and wings on me.
Drove it to Tx for more school (Medivac school)
Drove to Alabama to see a girl I meet while in flight school.
Drove home to California, but my clutch cable went out somewhere in that long day crossing Texas east to west.
Discovered I could start the VW, first gear engaged, then matching RPMs, shift. (Continue to march)
Got home to CA, got some sleep, took car to VW dealer, repaired clutch
Left car with younger sister, flew to VietNam for 12 months.
Came home
Where's my car?
showed me pictures of accident where bug rolled when she got wheel just off of the pavement on a curve. Showed me her leg that never completely healed. Car full of young kids. Praise God, no deaths or other injuries.
Gave me insurance check
Bought '69 Bug, stick
Other cars,
'70 Bug, stick
'72 Audi 100ls, Stick
'73 VW 412, stick (memory faulty here, I bought car for wife, seems like auto was an option) Hated to sell the 412, but needed a van.
'81 Rabbit diesel, stick, 5 speed
'86 jetta, stick
Now waiting for VW to build Passat TDI wagon. Okay all of you purists, We all know this will be a Tip. I'm retired now. I have had surgery on a bad ankle. If I am not just driving around town, then I am on a long trip. Let me enjoy the AT in my later years, but 6-speed 4-motion in a TDI Passat would still be my first option if available. Saw one in Romania last year. They do exist.


----------



## dogbunny (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: First car; Stick or Auto? (DaveHertle)*

stick. honda civic.


----------



## DaveHertle (Apr 17, 1999)

*Manual Shifting*

After reading many of the posts - a word of advice to the newbies.
Learn to drive a manual transmission (MT) first. You can always elect later to buy an automatic trans (AT) if that is your personal preference. A person that learned to drive a MT, can always drive an AT. A person that learns only to drive an AT, will remain intimidated and incomplete the rest of their driving days because they are unable to drive many cars.
One Story - Before I retired, I had an '86 Jetta 5 speed. I parked in a company parking lot with front and rear spaces. Those that parked in front, would leave their keys in the ignition, with the door unlocked. If the person parked behind them had to leave early, then they were presumed to have permission to move the front car aside, move their car out, and place the front car back into the stall.
Co-worker David, I need to get out, could you move your car?
Me Jerry, I am in the middle of something, the keys are in the car.
Jerry I know, I just don't know how to drive a shift.
David Jerry, You are a 40 year old man, Don't tell me you have never learned how to drive a manual transmission?
Well guys, Jerry just stood there. I had shamed him and I did not mean to do it. It just came out. He hung his head. He never looked at me with confidence again. If I had thought faster, I would have just moved my car.
Sure you can get by. The federal and state governments have gotten used to just buying ATs because so many of their employees are just like Jerry. The car rental agencies have ATs on the lot for the same reason.
But if you think you never need to learn to drive a manual, then stop and think about the stories of the people broght up living in New York city, that say then never took the time to learn to drive a car, because they always used public transportation and would never own a car. I suspect that image is changing, but in my generation, it was very real once.
By the way, I learned to drive on the farm in 8th grade, driving a 1936 Chevy Pickup, 4 cylinder, Stick of course!
PS: After you learn to drive MTs, get a chance to get into a bigger rig and learn to double-clutch. You don't have to spend your life depending on your synchros to be doing all of the work. Learn to get the feel of when the gears and the engine rpm just match as the gears slip back into place. That is something that ATs and small cars will not give you.


----------

